# LARGE CHIHUAHUAS COME HERE



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

*im tired of hearing that the only kind of chi is a 4 pounds (not that i dont love them ) i wanna see all chis that are over 7 pounds post pics stories what ever about them austin is prob gonna be about 10 pounds full grown so im posting one of him *


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

bump!! :wave:


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Mo was a little over six pounds at his rabies vaccination (18wks), so I think he will definitely be a big boy. He thinks he is a GSD and eats like one too!! He isn't fat, but a solid little guy, but doesn't look big to me. Compared to my German Shep and Keeshond he looks like a mouse! :lol: 

By the way, I love Austin, he is such a sweet lil guy. 



Mo relaxing in the sun, keeping one eye on his sisters









Mo sleeping with his BIG sis Taz


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Sandy doesn't quite make it, she's 6 lbs 11 oz.

But those pics are adorable!

I think Austin is soooo cute!

And Mo looks like he knows where a guy can get nice and warm next to a big heating blanket LOL

Beautiful shepard too!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

awwww you baby is adorable hes got spots like austin !! they got the same face and think nose i love it


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Cookie was just weighed today at the vet and he weighed in at 12lbs 11oz.


----------



## LokaDon (Sep 18, 2005)

LokaDon is 10 pounds, I know what you are talking about. Size isn't important! :lol: I see it as More to love!


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

My Ed is 10 lbs ( although he is a little chunky monkey!!) I have a 3 pounder too but the way I look at it its not the size its the breed! Chihuahuas rule!!!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

aww i just want to cuddle up with him


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Pismo said:


> Mo was a little over six pounds at his rabies vaccination (18wks), so I think he will definitely be a big boy. He thinks he is a GSD and eats like one too!! He isn't fat, but a solid little guy, but doesn't look big to me. Compared to my German Shep and Keeshond he looks like a mouse! :lol:
> 
> By the way, I love Austin, he is such a sweet lil guy.
> 
> ...


Awww..you have a cute baby!


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Here is my near 7lb P-Nut (last weighed at 6.75 lbs. and she has gotten a little thicker since)


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Here is my near 7lb P-Nut (last weighed at 6.75 lbs. and she has gotten a little thicker since)


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Sophie's right about 10 lbs. She's a rescue and the lady who we got her from was afraid that her size might make it difficult to find a home for her.
Lucky us !!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I think big or small they are all adorable :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Here is Sully,shes 7 1/2lbs last weigh in.


----------



## latenight423 (Aug 2, 2004)

*My Dobbie is 10 pounds and I love every ounce!*

My Dobbie is 10 pounds of Chi love. With his delicate little legs (hey, they're smaller than any dog I have ever had before!), I worry about all of his jumping and running. 

I love my Dobbie.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Great pictures everyone! What adorable chi's!

Cooper weighed 8.5 lbs at his last check up awhile ago, but I think he's got thicker since, I'd say he's at about 9-10lbs. He could be 50lbs and I'd still love him! :wink:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

All beautiful dogs. Everytime I see Sophie I think she's so gorgeous with that amazing coat. Ivy's still little but I think she's going to be a big girl, her legs and body seem to be getting longer by the day!


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Angel is exactly 7 pounds. I figure she will be staying around this weight. She's almost 9 months old.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Everyone's doggies are so cute. Bosco is over 8 pounds so he can join the club, too!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

lol great picture of Bosco!!! I just love him!!! :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

JJ Ivy's mum! said:


> All beautiful dogs. Everytime I see Sophie I think she's so gorgeous with that amazing coat. Ivy's still little but I think she's going to be a big girl, her legs and body seem to be getting longer by the day!


How much does she weigh in at now?  

_____________________________________________________________________


That pic of bosco is priceless


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Tico is 6 months old and between 7 and 7.5 lbs & about 11" from neck to tail long.










A couple days ago, we were in line at PetSmart and a man in line behind us said to me (literally!) 4 times, "He is HUGE! I can't believe how big he is! I've never seen a chihuahua that large before!"


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> Everyone's doggies are so cute. Bosco is over 8 pounds so he can join the club, too!


That is a great pic of Bosco!!! He's just chillin'..lettin it all hang out!! :wink: I love chihuahuas of ALL sizes!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

CooperChi said:


> He could be 50lbs and I'd still love him! :wink:


And apparently so would your cat.


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

awwww...so so so cute, all of them!

I like Chis of all sizes and shapes!


----------



## yoyoma (Aug 24, 2004)

So does my Chi! Yoyo is 8.8 lbs! 11 inches height! Quite a big boy! 
But the vet said he's in perfect weight and fit for his size. To me, as long as he's healthy that's all it matters! :wink:


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

I think I win.........Taco weighs in at a whopping 13.5 lbs and he's not overweight, either! Oh well......he still looks small compared to my 80 lb. Golden Retreiver. I think the small to normal size ones are so adorable, but Taco's larger size probably actually works better for us anyway. Just more to love!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

boogaloo i hope you don't mind i saved your pic of bosco ,because I LOVE IT  it's the greatest pic ever !!


that said here is my little big boy cosmo , he's 8 pounds at 10 months , i think he's perfect ,i love to play rough with him so i'm glad he's a bit bigger 

kisses nat


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

well you really cant tell from the photos, i guess even a big chi is tiny. The biggest chi ive seen was at the breeders house, he was a neutered male, and the breeder said he weighed at least a stone, (14lb+) I thought he was so cute espeacialy stood next to the other chis, he looked like a big huggable chi giant.
Keeks is just under 6lb
mia
x


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Boy, all the members of this club are adorable ! 

I sometimes think people will never change...I had a police officer staying here and she wanted to know " what kind " of dog Bella was..I answered.." chihuahua " She responded with.." well she's not pure right ?." Me..." yes she is a reg.chi etc etc" ...she then went and told another guest.... "there's something just not right about that dog " LOL... so it doesn't matter what size they are, big or small, someone will always doubt us LOL 

Cooper looks especially cute cuddled up with his feline sibling !


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> boogaloo i hope you don't mind i saved your pic of bosco ,because I LOVE IT  it's the greatest pic ever !!


Aw thanks so much! Of course I don't mind that you saved it! I like it too - I think it captures his personality very well!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> JJ Ivy's mum! said:
> 
> 
> > All beautiful dogs. Everytime I see Sophie I think she's so gorgeous with that amazing coat. Ivy's still little but I think she's going to be a big girl, her legs and body seem to be getting longer by the day!
> ...


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

JJ Ivy's mum! said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > JJ Ivy's mum! said:
> ...


----------

